# Sticky  Final words for Corporal Bradley L. Coy, U.S.M.C June 8, 1992 - October 24, 2014



## Old SF Guy

Ladies and gentlemen of the forum this is a thread for each of you to post any final comments, prayers, or other thoughts for Corporal Bradley Coy.



Corporal Coy, although I did not know you… I do know your mother loved and adored you. As a brother-in-arms I love you too. I am deeply saddened to never get to know you or understand your heart. As a brother-warrior, I do understand what we endure afterwards, although not specifically what you endured. You have given me a chance to reflect upon decisions I am making in my life and you have encouraged me to become better than I have been. For that I thank you and you will forever be in my heart. - Rest with God, young Corporal. 
Your brother,
OSFG


----------



## Ragnarök

I didn't know the young corporal nor did I know his mother or father. my words may come cheap, yet I feel the need to express them. I am happy to see the love expressed in death because it shows hope.. there is hope in death. I don't know what comes after but I feel there is a wonderful end and after. Please take heart SL. I wish you the best.


----------



## PrepperDogs

*The United States Marine*

You can keep your Army khaki, 
You can keep your Navy blue. 
I have the world's best fighting man, 
Uncle Sam ever knew.

His uniform is different, 
The best you've ever seen. 
The German's call him "Devil dog", 
His real name is "Marine".

He was born in boot camp, 
The place where God forgot. 
D.I.'s breathing down his neck, 
The sun so blazing hot.

He gets up every morning, 
Before the rising sun. 
He'll run his required miles and more, 
Before the day is done.

He's deadly with a rifle, 
A bayonet made of steel. 
He takes the challenge given, 
He's mastered how to kill.

And when he gets to Heaven, 
St. Peter he will tell, 
"One more Marine reporting sir, 
I've served my time in Hell."

"I've fought so many battles, 
And won them as you've seen. 
There is no better fighting man, 
The United States Marine!"

_*Semper Fi, my brother.*_


----------



## Denton

Our Father knew our brother even before he was born. He knows the effort and sacrifice of our brother, our comrade in arms gave. Cpl. Coy is now at rest, and I look forward to meeting him with our Father in Heaven, one day.

Brandi, we cry with you, but we take solace in knowing this is not the end, and as we look forward to another day to accomplish the missions in our lives, we look forward to when we are all together in a better place, with your son.

Through you, we got to know our brother. More important than just learning about Bradley, we experienced your love and pride in your son. Not only did we learn to have pride in your son, we learned to love you even more.

We mourn with you, but we have faith that Brad is in a better place; a place where we will see him again. We rejoice in his life, mourn for his death, love you dearly and hold onto each other for strength. Please, know we are with you, and we thank you for being a wonderful mother to our brother, Bradley.


----------



## tks

I didn't know the Corporal, nor his family, but coming from a long lineage of being a military family, whenever a Brother is lost, it is a loss for us all and the Nation as a whole. I pray his family and friend finds peace in the loving arms of our Father. Thank you Corporal.


----------



## BagLady

For Brandi.

Don't tell me it's too late, my Son
'Cause I don't want to hear
That I'll never hold your hand again,
Or wash away your tears.

And though it's been awhile
Since I walked through your door
I'll never get to see that smile,
I'm shaken to the core.

Don't tell me it's too late, my Son.
I cannot bear the pain. 
I'm screaming at your angels here
In this cold falling rain.

I'm lashing out at strangers
I don't know who to blame.
I have to hold your memory tight
Or I will go insane.

Don't tell me it's too late, my Son.
It all seems so unfair.
My soldier boy is lost to me.
Your cross is mine to bear.

J.W.

God Bless, Brandi. I'm screaming with you. Jan


----------



## Sockpuppet

Dear Heavenly Father:

Your power brings us to birth, Your providence guides our lives.
Those who leave us, return to live in Your presence. Their lives change, but do not end.
I pray for my family, relatives and friends, and for all the dead known to You alone.
In company with Christ who died and now lives, may they rejoice in Your kingdom and where all our tears are wiped away, and unite us together again in one family to sing Your praise forever.

For Brandi and her family, I pray that the Lord quickly heals the pain that you are suffering. I offer my deepest condolences and hope that the sorrow you have in your heart, be replaced of the memories of Brad's life so joyously lived. While no words can come anywhere close to alleviate your grief, I sincerely hope that this outpouring of sympathy by friends and strangers alike, comfort you in knowing that your loss is felt by many, and help you through this difficult time. 

I pray and ask that the Lord bless you and keep you. That the Lord make his face to shine upon you, and be gracious to you. That the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, and give you peace.


----------



## Inor

I pray the Lord remove our suffering, but not completely the pain. It is through the pain that we remember our fallen friend Bradley.


----------



## thepeartree

Rest in peace

'nuff said...


----------



## pheniox17

May you be at peace Bradley


----------



## Deebo

One young man has touched life's all across America. 
Only GOD knows why. 
I will never forget.


----------



## Zed

Rest in Peace.
May Lord grant you eternal bliss.


----------



## ntxwheels

The heavens will be more secure as a new Corporal has reported for duty. May the sun forever shine on his face, the wind be at his back.

Day is done
Gone the sun
O'er the land
on the sea 
in the air.

Rest in peace
Soldier brave
Rest in peace


----------



## Arklatex

Brandi, my heart hurts for you. Please know that you and you and your son have been in our prayers since you broke the news to us. We grieve with you. America has lost a son. God grant you strength to make it through these difficult times. He will not be forgotten.


Rest In Peace Corporal Bradley Coy 06/08/92-10/24/14

-Ark.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

SL, 
I have no words of my own. So I share this from an old sailor who's daddy was a sailor..


----------



## survival

Be Remembered


----------



## Mish

Rest In Peace Corporal Bradley Coy 06/08/92-10/24/14


----------



## dwight55

I'm a simple person, have no great ability to convey the often complex thoughts that traverse my head, . . . 

But here there is one little thought that has always brought comfort to me, . . . the few simple words "May God bless you", . . . lovingly shared by those who care.

That is my prayer for you, Brandi, . . . that His loving arms will hold you and strengthen you for the next chapter in your life.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## DerBiermeister

For Corporal Coy

may you RIP

A tribute from my branch of service:


----------



## TG

Rest in Love and Peace, Corporal Bradley Coy.


----------



## paraquack

"Grief is the price
we pay for love."


----------



## whoppo

A week ago I did not know his name... but now that I do, I will never forget it.


----------



## Infidel

I didn't know Bradley but I've been around this forum for a bit and know his mother a little bit from her posts. I know how much she loved Bradley and how proud she was of him. What I cannot fathom is how much I've been touched and how deeply saddened I am about the death of someone I didn't know. Shotlady I am truly sorry for your loss. I hope you can take a small amount of comfort in the knowledge that his suffering is over and that he is in a better place. Bradley lives on in your heart and the hearts of his family. When your pain has become tolerable please take some time and share some stories of Bradley with us, I for one would like to get to know more about him. I'm sure many here feel the same way. Please know that you and your family are in the thoughts and prayers of all of us here.

Rest In Peace Corporal Bradley Lawrence Coy
June 8, 1992- October 24, 2014
I wish I had known you

-Infidel


----------



## DoubleA

Corporal Coy-
Thank you for your service. Now, be at peace in God's loving embrace.
Alan


----------



## jeff70

Bradley, I have never met you or any member of your family, But you and your family have been in my thoughts and prayers since hearing of your passing, I just want to thank you for your service to our country. May you rest in peace.


----------



## Ice Queen

You have touched so many hearts. Rest in Peace, Bradley Coy


----------



## csi-tech

Duty, Honor, Country.


----------



## Smitty901

Corporal Bradley Lawrence Coy United States Marine let that never be forgotten. Few will ever know what demons took this fine Marine. His pain has ended. Our tears today are for those left to face the world with out him. May God easy the pain and leave just enough so none ever forget. 
Corporal Bradley Lawrence Coy United States Service member another in a long list of fine service members that have fallen to demons few can understand. In his memory may we all reach out and try to prevent the next loss. Much more than a fine Marine was taken from this world.
Corporal Bradley Lawrence Coy a Son did not take his life, his life was taken from him. His presence stolen from those that loved him.


----------



## TxBorderCop

To Corporal Bradley L. Coy - I never was blessed with the opportunity to know you. I have read many of the posts from your Mother. She loves you and misses you. I wish I had been blessed to have met you and called you my friend.

May God grant you the peace in death that the demons denied you in life.


----------



## Jeep

I have been reluctant to post. Too many of us come home not whole. Too many of us have issues we are not even aware of. This loss hits home, I do not know anyone currently in the military. Brandi raised a good boy, a good young man. Then a Marine. 

What he did I understand and it is something I run from. Sorry if this doesn't make much sense. But I am leaving it at that. I will see you one day Brad.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Semper Fi Corporal Coy...

You may now stand at ease Marine.






From the Family of Steven J. Stewart, USMC


----------



## Jeep

Very nice, thanks Buc


----------



## Jeep

Jarheads on Pinterest | 248 Pins


----------



## MrsInor

I have no words. My feelings have been expressed by the previous posts with better words than I could ever find.
I wish I could give Brandi a hug.
I wish I could have given Corporal Coy a hug.

Rest in peace.


----------



## longrider

ShotLady, I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Just remember that it's only temporary. You will see Bradly again in Heaven. He has peace now, and the company of Jesus. If there is anything at all I can do, just say the word. I didn't know your son, but through your posts, I know you a little and I know your son loved you. He still does. I pray God sends you comfort. You have so many people that care for you. Let them help you and give you strength. God bless you. You and you family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Brandi, I looked through some military themed poetry to post, but compared to your loss it seemed to be unimportant.
I am so sorry for your loss, and I am so sorry you hurt. i wish i could somehow ease your pain.


----------



## shooter

Corporal Bradley L. Coy I thank you for your service to this great country, and for the sacrifices you where willing to make, to keep this land free. And I apologize that we as a country let you down in your time of need. Please forgive us for not being there for you, and may your soul be freed of the demons that took you from us.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Shot Lady,I felt honered and privileged to take part in Bradley's final roll call. Even though he wore a different uniform than mine he was still a brother in arms. The Marine Corps is a department of the Navy,the Men's department! I wish we had more men like him.


----------



## csi-tech

This commercial always exemplifies what a Marine is to me. Coming from every corner of our country and becoming one. I worked the security detail when they filmed it here in Columbia Tennessee (between the 24 and 35 second marks). There is no soldier on this planet that invokes more national pride that the United States Marine. I hope you are well Shotlady.


----------



## SDF880

Shotlady we love you! Be strong!

May your son rest in peace!


----------



## NZKiwi

A nice hymn, I think this isn't only dedicated to the britishs but ALL soldiers. Live well my friends and the one that pass us, rest. 

With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children,
England mourns for her dead across the sea.
Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit,
Fallen in the cause of the free.

Solemn the drums thrill: Death august and royal
Sings sorrow up into immortal spheres.
There is music in the midst of desolation
And a glory that shines upon our tears.

They went with songs to the battle, they were young,
Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow.
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted,
They fell with their faces to the foe.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.

They mingle not with their laughing comrades again;
They sit no more at familiar tables of home;
They have no lot in our labour of the day-time;
They sleep beyond England's foam.

But where our desires are and our hopes profound,
Felt as a well-spring that is hidden from sight,
To the innermost heart of their own land they are known
As the stars are known to the Night;

As the stars that shall be bright when we are dust,
Moving in marches upon the heavenly plain,
As the stars that are starry in the time of our darkness,
To the end, to the end, they remain.


----------



## pheniox17

NZKiwi said:


> A nice hymn, I think this isn't only dedicated to the britishs but ALL soldiers. Live well my friends and the one that pass us, rest.
> 
> With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children,
> England mourns for her dead across the sea.
> Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit,
> Fallen in the cause of the free.
> 
> Solemn the drums thrill: Death august and royal
> Sings sorrow up into immortal spheres.
> There is music in the midst of desolation
> And a glory that shines upon our tears.
> 
> They went with songs to the battle, they were young,
> Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow.
> They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted,
> They fell with their faces to the foe.
> 
> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning
> We will remember them.
> 
> They mingle not with their laughing comrades again;
> They sit no more at familiar tables of home;
> They have no lot in our labour of the day-time;
> They sleep beyond England's foam.
> 
> But where our desires are and our hopes profound,
> Felt as a well-spring that is hidden from sight,
> To the innermost heart of their own land they are known
> As the stars are known to the Night;
> 
> As the stars that shall be bright when we are dust,
> Moving in marches upon the heavenly plain,
> As the stars that are starry in the time of our darkness,
> To the end, to the end, they remain.


The ode


----------



## firefighter72

R.i.p.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Dsmnittohelldosorrmyjrsrtisbroken


----------



## stonetool

I pray the Lord remove our suffering, but not completely the pain. It is through the pain that we remember our fallen friend Bradley.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Shot lady, May you find solace in trying times. RIP Marine!


----------



## shotlady

Thank you all for such a beautiful remembrance. I love you.


----------



## Smitty901

shotlady said:


> Thank you all for such a beautiful remembrance. I love you.


 It is good to hear from you. I we will remember your house in our prayers


----------

